# 30 dez 2015 Pólo Norte



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2015 às 22:50)

Para amanhã, 30 dezembro, o Pólo Norte deverá registar temperaturas positivas, prevendo-se até 5ºC para as 12h UTC.

Mais quente acima dos 90º de latitude do que a 35º (no caso a cidade de Oklahoma nos EUA).
Trata-se de uma situação invulgar, porque o forçamento da vigorosa depressão (com potencial de ventos de furacão) que afecta as Ilhas Britânicas levará ar tépido precisamente para a zona central do Pólo Norte.

A influência do El Nino pode ser a ou parte da explicação para esta situação.





Ver artigo original aqui:


----------



## james (30 Dez 2015 às 00:48)

Por este andar,  daqui a pouco o gelo do Artico derrete quase todo.  Vamos ver a influência que isto vai ter no nível da água dos oceanos e na sua temperatura e, muito importante, se isso vai acelerar a subida do  nível das águas do Atlântico.

Pessoalmente, não me tranquiliza nada este degelo acelerado do Artico, dada a gigantesca quantidade de água armazenada e a quantidade de gases que lá estão depositados no subsolo e que poderão ser libertados, com consequências imprevisíveis para a atmosfera. 

Também a possível libertação acelerada da enorme quantidade de água armazenada nas calotes polares poderá ter consequências imprevisíveis na subida do nível da água do Atlântico e no seu possível arrefecimento rápido. 

Estes possíveis efeitos conjugados, se ocorrerem demasiado rápido, poderão provocar alterações climáticas temporárias talvez ainda imprevisíveis.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2015 às 01:51)




----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2015 às 14:25)

Boa tarde. 
O degelo do Árctico, "per si", não fará subir o nível do mar senão pelo efeito de " maior temperatura da água, maior volume ocupa". A falta do gelo no verão é mais problemática pois absorve mais calor todo árctico e por conseguinte aumentam as temperaturas que afectarão a Gronelândia.
É aí que pode ser problemático o derretimento da calote polar... E consequentemente fará subir o nível dos mares.
Certo é que temos assistido a um "El Nino" extremamente forte e ainda parece não reverter...


----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2015 às 18:56)

From Tuesday evening to Wednesday morning, a mind-boggling pressure drop was recorded in Iceland: 54 millibars in just 18 hours. This triples the criteria for “bomb” cyclogenesis, which meteorologists use to describe a rapidly intensifying mid-latitude storm. A “bomb” cyclone is defined as dropping one millibar per hour for 24 hours.

NOAA’s Ocean Prediction Center said the storm’s minimum pressure dropped to 928 millibars around 1 a.m. Eastern time, which likely places it in the top five strongest storms on record in this region.

“According to the center’s records, the all-time strongest storm in this area occurred on Dec. 15, 1986, and that had a minimum central pressure of 900 millibars,” Mashable’s Andrew Freedman reported on Tuesday. “The second-strongest storm occurred in January 1993, with a pressure of 916 millibars.”

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...le-to-freezing-point-50-degrees-above-normal/






---------

https://twitter.com/NWSOPC


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2015 às 19:13)

*FOX 61* ‏@FOX61News  1h1 hour ago
The high temperature in the North Pole Wednesday may be higher than in Connecticut http://via.fox61.com/0aGLm


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2015 às 19:15)

Varios tweets sobre este assunto aqui: https://twitter.com/RyanMaue


----------

